# Spieletest - Fallout 3



## System (11. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,666711


----------



## Calyptratus (11. November 2008)

Fallout 3 ist ein erstklassiges Rollenspiel, sehe ich auch so! Ich hatte bisher (ca. 10 Std.) keine Abstürze oder Bugs oder sonstige Probleme - sondern nur Spaß... Und ein dickes Lob an Bethseda für ein Spiel ohne DRM!


----------



## Jojoselavi (11. November 2008)

hehe, ich hätte auch genau 90 Prozent gegeben. Bin einer Meinung mit euch


----------



## Stefan1981 (11. November 2008)

90 % ist Minimum.
Hätte ruhig mehr sein können 
aber mit der Wertung bin ich durchaus zufrieden.


----------



## Possum (11. November 2008)

hätte ich den stalker-pc gewonnen würde ich das spiel sofort kaufen aber mit meiner alten 2,66ghz, 1gb ram krücke kann ich das spiel eh vergessen 

da muss ich wohl teil 1 und 2 wieder rausholen


----------



## UTDARKCTF (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jojoselavi am 11.11.2008 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> hehe, ich hätte auch genau 90 Prozent gegeben. Bin einer Meinung mit euch


Die Wertung geht voll in ordnung . Bin zwar noch nicht durch aber das Spiel begeistert mich !


----------



## Stefan1981 (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

Kleiner zusatz zu meinem Kommentar weiter unten.

Ich finds schade das nicht darüber berichtet wird, wie Mod-Freundlich Fallout 3 ist.


----------



## ING (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

klingt ja sehr gut, mal gucken, ich glaub ich werd mir auch mal wieder ein rollenspiel zu gemüte führen. habs in der vergangenheit schon ein paar mal probiert, ging leider immer schief...


----------



## Anthile (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich würde ebenfalls eine 90% zücken und schließe mich dem Test weitesgehend an.

Das was mich bisher wirklich gestört hat, ist das Balancing: Fallout 3 ist tatsächlich viel zu einfach geraten, praktisch die Weiterführung von Oblivion, das auch zu einfach war, aber wenigstens mti dem Spieler angestiegen ist.


Für´s nächste Bethesda-Rollenspiel wünsche ich mir, dass da noch mal nachgebessert wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

Das Spiel ist wirklich jeden Euro wert!


----------



## Ariston (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

Fallout 3 ist im Prinzip ein in fast allen Belangen verbessertes Oblivion. Mit ein paar (ähem) modifizierten Dateien lässt es sich auch in seiner vollen, vom Entwickler intendierten Pracht genießen. Definitv ein 90er, auch wegen der sehr guten deutschen Vertonung.


----------



## chaos777 (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

man ich dachte Fallout3 wird genauso leblos wirken wie Oblivion,denn ich hasse Oblivion wie die Pest.Doch nun nach 40std Spielspass und weiter spielend finde  ich dieses spiel genial und fast Perfekt
 
auch wenn sich die Dungeons ähneln macht es riesig spass dort rumzulaufen und zu entecken.Es ist  eben ein Unterschied ob Oblivion oder Fallout
tolles Spiel,super Leistung an die Macher
 
der Test von PC Games gefällt mir einfach und 90% ist wohl der Beweis für ein gutes Spiel


----------



## smooth1980 (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

Die Wertung geht voll in Ordnung . Allerdings liegt meine persönliche Wertung sogar bei 95 % aber das tut hier nichts zur Sache , wollte es bloß mit erwähnt haben ! Also wer es noch nicht hat sollte jetzt zuschlagen die Läden haben ja schließlich noch offen also Los Kaufen Kaufen Kaufen !


----------



## Somian (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Anthile am 11.11.2008 17:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ebenfalls eine 90% zücken und schließe mich dem Test weitesgehend an.
> 
> Das was mich bisher wirklich gestört hat, ist das Balancing: Fallout 3 ist tatsächlich viel zu einfach geraten, praktisch die Weiterführung von Oblivion, das auch zu einfach war, aber wenigstens mti dem Spieler angestiegen ist.
> 
> ...



ich find des ok, dass es egrade nicht ansteigt, und den schwierigkeitsgrad kann man ja anpassen, oder? (meine US version ist gerade gekommen, die ich vor ca. 2 wochen bestellt habe  *auspack*)

Und die "konsoligen" menüs sund ja auch ok, da kann mann's wenigstens mit dem XBOX360 controller ordernlich zocken und es ist nicht so ein krampf wie bei crysis, welches ich mir genau deswegen nicht gekauft habe (gamepad-steuerung in menü und Spiel verhunzt)


----------



## sideshowb0b (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

Finde es sehr gut, dass die Monster nicht mitleveln. Das führt doch die gesamte Charakterentwicklung ad absurdum! Hat mich in Oblivion massiv gestört.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (11. November 2008)

System am 11.11.2008 17:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Motivationskurve:
- Warum sinkt zwischen Punkt 2 und Punkt 3 die Motivation erst drastisch ab, 
- um dann bei Spieldauer "15 Stunden" kurz auf's Maximum zu steigen,
- um danach sofort wieder ziemlich abzusinken?

Den Einbruch zwischen 4 und 5 wegen des Erreichen des Maximallevels kann ich nachvollziehen.

Guter Test, soweit ich das nach kurzem Überfliegen sagen kann. 


Spoiler



Wobei ich mich schwer damit tue, einem "Forscher"-RPG mit LevelCap eine 90er-Wertung zu verleihen. Ich hätte FO3 gnadenlos mit einer 89% abgestraft. *g*


----------



## Gebbo08 (11. November 2008)

Total überzogene Wertung...Fallout ist kein RPG mehr sondern ein Lite-Aufguss eines ehemals fantastisch komplexen Rollenspielsystems, dass aufgrund des Anspruchs auch für achso tolle Konsolen zu erscheinen und den Mainstream der Spielgemeinde anzusprechen, viel von seinen Originalen verloren hat. Weder die Charakterentwicklung (jedes LVL ein Perk), noch die einseitigen Dialogoptionen oder die leeren, leb- und identitätslosen NPCs erwecken ein Rollenspielflair. Als große Hoffnung auf einen würdigen Nachfolger zu den phantastischen Rollenspielen die F1 und F2 waren, entpuppt sich der 3. Teil als Retorte eines massentauglichen Action Games mit RPG Anleihen


----------



## Segestis (11. November 2008)

Fallout 3 ist ein wirklich spannendes,bugfreies und ziemlich motivierendes Rollenspiel geworden,die 90% Wertung geht dabei völlig in ordnung. Ich würde allerdings eine Namensänderung vorschlagen denn ein würdiger Fallout nachfolger ist es imho leider nicht geworden. 

Warum das so ist kann ich gar nicht so genau erklären aber Herr Schütz hatte es im Test ja bereits angedeutet das es jeder für sich entscheiden müsse obs ein "Fallout" ist oder nicht.

Naja egal, ich werde mich gewiss noch einge Zeit mit diesem tollen Spiel beschäftigen und danach zum ca. 50. mal    Fallout 2 durchspielen.

Gruß


----------



## Segestis (11. November 2008)

Gebbo08 am 11.11.2008 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Total überzogene Wertung...Fallout ist kein RPG mehr sondern ein Lite-Aufguss eines ehemals fantastisch komplexen Rollenspielsystems, dass aufgrund des Anspruchs auch für achso tolle Konsolen zu erscheinen und den Mainstream der Spielgemeinde anzusprechen, viel von seinen Originalen verloren hat. Weder die Charakterentwicklung (jedes LVL ein Perk), noch die einseitigen Dialogoptionen oder die leeren, leb- und identitätslosen NPCs erwecken ein Rollenspielflair. Als große Hoffnung auf einen würdigen Nachfolger zu den phantastischen Rollenspielen die F1 und F2 waren, entpuppt sich der 3. Teil als Retorte eines massentauglichen Action Games mit RPG Anleihen




Hätts besser nicht ausdrücken können wobei ich trotzdem der Meinung bin das es sich bei Fallout 3 um ein gutes RPG handelt, nur halt kein Fallout RPG.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (11. November 2008)

Segestis am 11.11.2008 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja egal, ich werde mich gewiss noch einge Zeit mit diesem tollen Spiel beschäftigen und danach zum ca. 50. mal    Fallout 2 durchspielen.


Nur 49x bisher? Du scheinst Fallout nicht wirklich zu mögen, oder?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (11. November 2008)

Gebbo08 am 11.11.2008 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Total überzogene Wertung...Fallout ist kein RPG mehr sondern ein Lite-Aufguss eines ehemals fantastisch komplexen Rollenspielsystems, dass aufgrund des Anspruchs auch für achso tolle Konsolen zu erscheinen und den Mainstream der Spielgemeinde anzusprechen, viel von seinen Originalen verloren hat. Weder die Charakterentwicklung (jedes LVL ein Perk), noch die einseitigen Dialogoptionen oder die leeren, leb- und identitätslosen NPCs erwecken ein Rollenspielflair. Als große Hoffnung auf einen würdigen Nachfolger zu den phantastischen Rollenspielen die F1 und F2 waren, entpuppt sich der 3. Teil als Retorte eines massentauglichen Action Games mit RPG Anleihen


Jo, stimmt, das Charaktersystem wurde recht "weichgespült", weil man sich kaum Gedanken um eine Spezialisierung bei den SPECIAL-Werten machen muss (viele Extras/Perks haben sehr niedrige Voraussetzungen und man erfüllt diese praktisch sofort). Das schmälert des Wiederspielwert.


----------



## santaclaus333 (11. November 2008)

Zur Zensur: Man kann, wenn man die deutsche exe durch die von UK oder US ersetzt, das Game uncutten. Ich habe es überprüft   .


----------



## einkaufswagen (11. November 2008)

Gebbo08 am 11.11.2008 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Total überzogene Wertung...Fallout ist kein RPG mehr sondern ein Lite-Aufguss eines ehemals fantastisch komplexen Rollenspielsystems, dass aufgrund des Anspruchs auch für achso tolle Konsolen zu erscheinen und den Mainstream der Spielgemeinde anzusprechen, viel von seinen Originalen verloren hat. Weder die Charakterentwicklung (jedes LVL ein Perk), noch die einseitigen Dialogoptionen oder die leeren, leb- und identitätslosen NPCs erwecken ein Rollenspielflair. Als große Hoffnung auf einen würdigen Nachfolger zu den phantastischen Rollenspielen die F1 und F2 waren, entpuppt sich der 3. Teil als Retorte eines massentauglichen Action Games mit RPG Anleihen



Naja, nur weil es anders ist als die Vorgänger und deine persönlichen Vorlieben nicht alle trifft, würde ich einer niedriegren Wertung nicht unbedingt zustimmen. Das Spiel an sich ist durchaus 90% wert...


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (11. November 2008)

santaclaus333 am 11.11.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zensur: Man kann, wenn man die deutsche exe durch die von UK oder US ersetzt, das Game uncutten. Ich habe es überprüft   .



Thanks, aber wo bekomme ich die her?


----------



## Medith (11. November 2008)

Also ich find das Spiel toll , aber mal nebenbei gefragt, es gibt ne cut version von dem game? Ich hab meins ganz normal im Laden hier gekauft und ist ungeschnitten O.o haben die mir etwa ein Österreichisches Spiel angedreht???


----------



## Oximoron12345 (11. November 2008)

Also uncut:

-Ne Menge Blut
-Abgetrennte körperteile
-Platzende Köpfe (Kiefer, Hirn, Augen fliegen durch die Gegend)

Soviel zum Splatter^^

Mein fazit:
Ein Klasse Spiel, super Atmo, tolle und Stimmige Quests, Typischer Fallout Humor und und und.....


----------



## Newsmaker (11. November 2008)

hab schon lange nicht mehr so ein gutes spiel in den händen gehalten


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				sideshowb0b am 11.11.2008 17:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde es sehr gut, dass die Monster nicht mitleveln. Das führt doch die gesamte Charakterentwicklung ad absurdum! Hat mich in Oblivion massiv gestört.



Da stimme ich zu. In Oblivion hätte man sich die genze Charakterentwicklung sparen können. Da gab's keine Motivation irgendwas zu erforschen weil man eh überall wusste welche Gegner / Gegenstände auff einen warten.

Levelscaling ist in Fallout 3 übrigens nur entschärft, nicht aber abgeschafft worden. Aber wenigstens hat man in Fallout3 wieder Gründe die Gegend zu erkunden. Wie stark die Gegner sind hängt von der Gegend ab in der man sich aufhält.


----------



## Sprudelmax (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich fin Fallout 3 au super. Die einzige Kritik wäre von mir an die Grafik zu vergeben. Die Texturen von den Felsen und dem Geröll fallen (mir) unangenehm auf.


----------



## NineEleven (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

in der schweiz und österreich nicht betroffen???....im heft 12/08 steht das gegenteil....was denn nu?


----------



## Lauei123 (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

"...man spielt wahlweise aus der Egooder Verfolgeransicht..." is Herr Egood n entwickler der ne ganz neue sicht erfunden hat^^

sonst guter artikel

wenn meine grafikkarte nicht so schottig wär und mein konto nicht so leer würd ich das game sofort kaufen


----------



## Jojoselavi (11. November 2008)

santaclaus333 am 11.11.2008 18:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zensur: Man kann, wenn man die deutsche exe durch die von UK oder US ersetzt, das Game uncutten. Ich habe es überprüft   .


du meinst wohl die exe von der AT-Version, die hab zumindest ich drin.


----------



## trippleyyy (11. November 2008)

DAS SPIELT ROCKOOORT! KAUFEN!


----------



## Sprudelmax (11. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Lauei123 am 11.11.2008 21:10 schrieb:
			
		

> "...man spielt wahlweise aus der Egooder Verfolgeransicht..." is Herr Egood n entwickler der ne ganz neue sicht erfunden hat^^
> 
> sonst guter artikel
> 
> wenn meine grafikkarte nicht so schottig wär und mein konto nicht so leer würd ich das game sofort kaufen


Haha! Wenn die Grafikkarte net so schottig wär! Des is a cooler Verschreiber!


----------



## ecHo22222 (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich würde sagen 90 % ist okay - für PC Games Verhältnisse. Ich persönlich fände 92 - 93 % gerechtfertigter. Fallout 3 ist wesentlich außergewöhnlicher und tiefgängiger als ein Cysis oder ähnliches. Technisch sicher nicht besser aber Grafik ist eben nicht alles...

Ich spiel es jetzt 40 Stunden und hab grade mal 35 % aller Orte entdexckt


----------



## Tarsul (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

nach 70 Stunden bin ich so quasi komplett durch, zumindest das, was ich selbst rausfinden konnte. Imo hätten sie einiges besser machen können, am Ende [!!] leidet das Spielerlebnis daran, dass man der Monotonie bewusst wird (in Sachen Grafik(stil), Ablauf, Item, Belohnungen...) und findet es genau wie bei Oblivion schade, dass da nicht mehr Abwechslung ist. Aber bis man das herausgefunden hat, hat man sicherlich dutzende Stunden richtig Spaß gehabt - so gings jedenfalls mir.


----------



## neoAbadon (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

Vielen Dank für diesen Test, liebe PCG!
Gefreut hat mich, dass trotz des markanten Hypes im Vorverlauf der VÖ die Wertung zwar sehr gut, aber auch nicht unrealistisch hoch ausgefallen ist, die genannten Kritikpunkte also nicht einfach im Überschwang ob der Klasse des Spiels untergegangen sind.
Zudem sagt mir die Zensurinfo am Ende sehr zu. So sollte es sein: Knappe, aber vollständige Angabe zu den Kürzungen, mgl. Auswirkungen auf den Spielablauf und Hinweis auf ungekürzte Versionen, alles nüchtern und informativ vorgetragen. So kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er seine Version in Deutschland kauft oder nicht.
Wunderbar!


----------



## GorrestFump (11. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich find das Spiel auch super, nur ein Minus dürfte man gerne anmerken:

- Technisch nicht wirklich auf dem Stand der Zeit: 
hölzerne/steife Animationen (Bewegung und Mimik)
viele niedrig aufgelöste Texturen 
unspektakuläres Shading
schwaches Beleuchtungs-/Schattensystem

edit: ups, ich hätt den Test komplett, nicht nur den Wertungskasten lesen sollen...

Absolut genial finde ich die (englischen) Synchronsprecher, selten so gutes "Sprachwerk" gehört.


----------



## Gnarks (12. November 2008)

Gebbo08 am 11.11.2008 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Total überzogene Wertung...Fallout ist kein RPG mehr sondern ein Lite-Aufguss eines ehemals fantastisch komplexen Rollenspielsystems, dass aufgrund des Anspruchs auch für achso tolle Konsolen zu erscheinen und den Mainstream der Spielgemeinde anzusprechen, viel von seinen Originalen verloren hat. Weder die Charakterentwicklung (jedes LVL ein Perk), noch die einseitigen Dialogoptionen oder die leeren, leb- und identitätslosen NPCs erwecken ein Rollenspielflair. Als große Hoffnung auf einen würdigen Nachfolger zu den phantastischen Rollenspielen die F1 und F2 waren, entpuppt sich der 3. Teil als Retorte eines massentauglichen Action Games mit RPG Anleihen


Das ist ganz genau das, was ich auch Denke.
Dieser Falloutableger ist ein gutes Spiel ohne Frage - aber, es ist jedenfalls für mich ein OblivionMod und kein Fallout#3.


----------



## Flo66R6 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Mir gefällt das Spiel bisher auch ziemlich gut. Ich bin allerdings auch erst auf Lvl 8 und habe bisher noch gar nichts von der Hauptquest gespielt (ausser die anfängliche Reise nach Megaton). Was mich allerdings echt fuchst ist die Begrenzung auf maximal 20 Levelaufstiege. Ich denke, dass ich die bei meiner Spielweise weit vor Ende des Hauptquests erreichen werde, was ich wirklich schade finde. Zumal ich auch noch (aus Unwissenheit) 3 mal den Perk gewählt habe, bei dem es mehr Erfahrungspunkte pro Gegener oder Quest gibt  Das fand ich in Oblivion besser, obwohl ich das Mitleveln der Gegner in Oblivion auch nicht wirklich gemocht habe. Naja, ich freue mich auf heute Abend und wünschte mir ich hätte mehr Zeit für dieses geniale Spiel. 

Ich hoffe, das auch für dieses Spiel soviele schöne Mods rauskommen wie für Oblivion. Die Modder Gemeinde hat zumindest schon einmal viele nette kleinere Mods für Fallout 3 auch ohne ein MOD-SDK rausgebracht (http://www.fallout3nexus.com/). Ich werde mir wohl heute Abend den Mod, der die Erfahrungspunkte halbiert, installieren...

Grüße, Flo

PS: Ich kenne Fallout 1 und 2 bisher noch nicht, habe mir aber fest vorgenommen beide Teile zu spielen und bin gespannt, was an den Spielen derartig genial ist wie viele schreiben.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

was ist nicht so ganz nachvollziehn kann ist, das hier häufiger erwähnt wird, das Spiel sei zu leicht...also teilweise hab ich auf "normal" 5 Stims gleichzeitig nehmen müssen, damit ich aus brenzligen Situationen wieder rauskomme (Beispiel...kam aus dem Untergrund wieder ans tageslicht...da waren 3 Sölder genau am Eingang, die mich "auftragskillen" wollten und zusätzlich 3 Supermutanten, davon einer mit Minigun...also im VATS konnte ich logischerweise wenig machen...blieb nur ne selbstgebastelte Granate zu werfen...meine letzte!!

kannn natürlich sein das wenn man zuerst die Haupquests macht eher an gute Waffen rankommt...ich hab nun mit Lev 8 meine erste Minigun...

Jedenfalls, auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad versuch ich mich nach dem ersten Durchspielen, aber ich hab ja jetzt schon teilweise heftige Ammo Probleme...(zumindest für die noch nützlichen Waffen)


----------



## Spassbremse (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Seemannsgarn am 12.11.2008 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls, auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad versuch ich mich nach dem ersten Durchspielen, aber ich hab ja jetzt schon teilweise heftige Ammo Probleme...(zumindest für die noch nützlichen Waffen)



Hierzu möchte ich Dir den "Scrounger-Perk" (deutsch in etwa "Schnorrer") wärmstens ans Herz legen, dadurch findest Du *deutlich* mehr Munition...


----------



## cosmo76 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Die Modder werden sicherlich noch einiges aus dem Spiel
herausholen. Besseres Balancing+bessere Texturen hätte
ich schon noch gerne, deswegen werde ich noch 2-3 Monate
mit dem Kauf warten.
Aber ich bin trotzdem positiv von den Tests überrascht, das
Fallout 3 kein RPG-Hardcore Spiel wird, war ja ziehmlich
schnell klar.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Seemannsgarn am 12.11.2008 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist nicht so ganz nachvollziehn kann ist, das hier häufiger erwähnt wird, das Spiel sei zu leicht...also teilweise hab ich auf "normal" 5 Stims gleichzeitig nehmen müssen, damit ich aus brenzligen Situationen wieder rauskomme (Beispiel...kam aus dem Untergrund wieder ans tageslicht...da waren 3 Sölder genau am Eingang, die mich "auftragskillen" wollten und zusätzlich 3 Supermutanten, davon einer mit Minigun...also im VATS konnte ich logischerweise wenig machen...blieb nur ne selbstgebastelte Granate zu werfen...meine letzte!!
> 
> kannn natürlich sein das wenn man zuerst die Haupquests macht eher an gute Waffen rankommt...ich hab nun mit Lev 8 meine erste Minigun...
> 
> Jedenfalls, auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad versuch ich mich nach dem ersten Durchspielen, aber ich hab ja jetzt schon teilweise heftige Ammo Probleme...(zumindest für die noch nützlichen Waffen)


Das ist eine Ausnahmesituation. Die Talon-Auftragskiller werden gelegentlich einfach vor dich "hingespawnt", wenn du irgendwo herauskommst. Wenn dann zufälligerweise noch "normal" vorhandene Gegner herumlaufen, dann kanns natürlich mal was haarig werden.
Im Normalfall aber musst du nur ganz selten reagieren, meistens bist du es, der das Geschehen kontrolliert (zB anschleichen und erste Attacke).

Ausserdem: Supermutanten greifen alles an. Eigentlich hätten sie die Talon-Heinis platt machen müssen (oder umgekehrt). Einfach etwas warten, bis die sich sehen. 

Und, ja, Granaten: Ich bin da erst recht spät drauf gekommen, dass diese ein gutes Werkzeug sind, um Gruppen ... ähm, aufzulösen.


----------



## Vohaul42 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Die Wertung geht in Ordnung, einzig die Kürze der Hauptquest ist für mich ein echter Kritikpunkt. Die kam mir z.B. in Oblivion (gefühlt) länger vor.

Auch das Handling mit Dogmeat ist manchmal suboptimal. Ich lasse ihn jetzt immer in meiner Suite in den Tenpenny Towers, da er mir einfach zu häufig stirbt   

Aber sonst, der erste Titel dieses Jahr, der mich nicht enttäuscht hat!


----------



## kayi (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 12.11.2008 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Und, ja, Granaten: Ich bin da erst recht spät drauf gekommen, dass diese ein gutes Werkzeug sind, um Gruppen ... ähm, aufzulösen.



Oder halt der Raketenwerfer, wenn man lieber auf BigGuns setzt statt auf Explosives, was den Vorteil hat, dass man auch Miniguns und GatlingLaser gut nutzen kann 

*leichte spoiler*

Zum Thema Schwierigkeitsgrad: Ich bin jetzt bei Level11 und gerade durch Rivet City durch, alle Quests dort erledigt. Bis ungefähr Level 8 fand ichs auch immer haarig mit der Munition, da ich auch nie viel Geld hatte bzw. viel für Reperaturen draufging (würde trotzdem niemals den Repair-Skill ausbauen, dafür gibts doch Dienstleister  ). Aber dann hat man in der City in den ganzen Museen ne Menge wertvoller Gegenstände gefunden, und viele Gegner gehabt, die teure Waffen hatten. In Rivet-City auf dem Marktplatz musste man sich auch keine Sorgen machen, dass die Händler zu wenig Geld zum abkaufen hatten. 
Seit dem kann ich mir ruhigen Gewissens immer die volle Ladung Munition Microfusion-Cells kaufen und dementsprechend auch wesentlich mehr Schaden anrichten. Außerdem gibts ab Level zehn den "Size Matters" Perk, der pro Level +15 auf Big Guns gibt. 

*spoiler Ende*


Ansonsten stimme ich mit ein: Fallout 3 ist das beste Spiel seit langem. Dead Space ist nüschts dagegen (ok is n bissl was anderes). Sehr oft habe ich mich an Stalker erinnert gefühlt, aber auch das hat mich lange nicht sooo sehr gefesselt und unterhalten. Länge des Hauptquests stört mich nicht, da ich eigentlich immer alle Nebenquests mache und alle Räume erforsche, die beim Hauptquest am Wegesrand liegen. Habe jetzt schon locker 30 Stunden gespielt und denke, das Hauptquest geht noch ne Weile.

Meine einzigen Kritikpunkte:

- keine Quickslots (4 würden reichen, meinetwegen auch in einer Art Pausemenü, so wie man es von Rollenspielen wie Baldurs Gate oder Neverwinter Nights kennt. Immer durch den gesamten Pipboy zu navigieren ist echt mühsam)

- leichte Modifikationen an den Waffen würden nochmal ne ganze Ecke Spielspaß hinzufügen.

- Ein zusätzliches Animationsset für die Gesichter/Gestik der NPCs hätte in den vielen (guten) Dialogen ein bisschen mehr Abwechslung und Zugang ermöglicht.

- Gegenstände und Charakter im Menu als 3D-Darstellung hätten auch enorm zur Identifkation und zu Spielereien mit Outfits angeregt. Man rennt halt doch zu selten in der Verfolger-Kamera als das einem die durchaus gut designten Waffen und Outfits irgendeinen visuellen Mehrwert geben würden


Von daher gebe ich Fallout 3 (englische Originalversion) 94%


Ach ja noch was: Habe die deutsche Version nicht gespielt. Und auch wenn ich die ganze Gewalt-in-Spielen Diskussion sehr aufmerksam und (selbst-)kritisch beäuge, glaube ich, dass mir die Splatter-Effekte doch sehr fehlen würden. Durch sie bekommt man ein visuelles Feedback für seine gut platzierten Angriffe, und es ist einfach realistisch, denke ich (jedenfalls glaube ich, dass es realistisch ist, dass der Kopf explodiert wenn man aus einem Meter Entfernung mit einer Schrotflinte ins Gesicht schießt).
Generell bin ich aber auch für weniger Gewalt in Spielen und mehr Spielspaß durch sinnvollere Inhalte. Nur bei Fallout 3 muss es einfach so und nicht anders sein.

kayi


----------



## Vohaul42 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				kayi am 12.11.2008 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine einzigen Kritikpunkte:
> 
> - keine Quickslots (4 würden reichen, meinetwegen auch in einer Art Pausemenü, so wie man es von Rollenspielen wie Baldurs Gate oder Neverwinter Nights kennt. Immer durch den gesamten Pipboy zu navigieren ist echt mühsam)



Gibt es doch: Einfach einen Gegenstand im Pipboy auswählen und mit der Taste 1-9 einen Quickslot zuweisen.


----------



## kayi (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Vohaul42 am 12.11.2008 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> kayi am 12.11.2008 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Echt? Muss ich nachher mal ausprobieren! Das kommt davon wenn man das Manual nur überfliegt, und stattdessen nur zweitklassig danach googled und überall über fehlende Quickslots gemeckert wird.

Dann sollten es 95% sein


----------



## magistermagistrorum (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich muss mich mal hier gegen all die extrem positiven Meinungen stemmen. Im allgemeinen bin ich ein absoluter Fan von Rollenspielen, auch von solchen, die einen großen Anteil an Action haben und Ego-Perspektive ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso die Beste (alle anderen Spiele werden konsequent ignoriert!!!) 
Zumindest in diesem Aspekt macht Fallout 3 alles richtig.
Aber im Vergleich zu Oblivion (was im Vergleich zu Morrowind und dieses in Vergleich zu den Elder Scrolls 2: Daggerfall etc. etc. immer weiter an Niveau abnahm) ist es einfach ernüchternd schlecht. Es motiviert mich nicht einmal, nach Verlassen des Bunkers, das Spiel weiterzuspielen (dazu weiter unten mehr).  
Leider ist die Grafik schrottig hoch 19 (bevor mir hier jemand vorwirft, dass ich Vergleiche mit Crysis ziehe - das ist falsch - ich sehe mich einfach bei anderen guten Spielen um, wie z.B. Dead Space und muss sagen, dass dieses 100-Mal besser aussieht). Im Inneren von Vault 101 dachte ich, ich bin bei den Elder Scrolls von 1998 angekommen (selten so etwas hässliches gesehen). Die Texturen sind sogar mit dem Wort "Matsch" schlecht beschrieben. Da hat die Konsole (sprich die Xbox 360), für die das Spiel offensichtlich entwickelt wurde, den PC und seine Leistung ganz gewaltig untermauert (Bethesda sollte sich wirklich schämen). Die Grafik ist bei dem Stand von Oblivion geblieben, nur noch viel, viel grauer und langweiliger. Die Bewegung der NPCs ist erschreckend hölzern (da sah, meiner Meinung nach, selbst die in Oblivion bei Weitem besser aus).
Das, was Herr Schütz als positiv empfindet, finde ich eher negativ: Gerade der Moment der Ruhe und das ruhige Aufwachsen fand ich gut (da hatte das Spiel, wie ich fand, noch Atmosphäre), dann der abrupte Wechsel in elende, unerwartete Action, die dusselige Prügelei mit Wachen etc. Ich dachte da, ich bin auf dem falschen Planeten. Nun gut, da wollte ich ja dann mal sehen, was dann noch folgte und dort wo Herr Schütz (wie gesagt) meinte, dass es ihn motivierte, dass er in die freie Welt tritt und dort loslegen kann (kann auch sein, dass er dies nur im Test-Video sagte), war meine Motivition weg. Ich habe mich dann nur noch nach Megaton geschleppt und das Spiel dann sein lassen (inzwischen ist es weg von der HDD).
Die übele Grafik, plus riesige Schrift (wenn dafür nicht mal wieder die Konsole verantwortlich war), dann, wie ich im Test lesen und sehen konnte, die Limitierung der Level auf 20 (!!!). Nein Danke.
Da spiele ich lieber Oblivion: Das hat wenigstens noch Charm.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				magistermagistrorum am 12.11.2008 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mich mal hier gegen all die extrem positiven Meinungen stemmen. Im allgemeinen bin ich ein absoluter Fan von Rollenspielen, auch von solchen, die einen großen Anteil an Action haben und Ego-Perspektive ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso die Beste (alle anderen Spiele werden konsequent ignoriert!!!)
> Zumindest in diesem Aspekt macht Fallout 3 alles richtig.
> Aber im Vergleich zu Oblivion (was im Vergleich zu Morrowind und dieses in Vergleich zu den Elder Scrolls 2: Daggerfall etc. etc. immer weiter an Niveau abnahm) ist es einfach ernüchternd schlecht. Es motiviert mich nicht einmal, nach Verlassen des Bunkers, das Spiel weiterzuspielen (dazu weiter unten mehr).
> Leider ist die Grafik schrottig hoch 19. Im Inneren von Vault 101 dachte ich, ich bin bei den Elder Scrolls von 1998 angekommen (selten so etwas hässliches gesehen). Die Texturen sind sogar mit dem Wort "Matsch" schlecht beschrieben. Da hat die Konsole (sprich die Xbox 360), für die das Spiel offensichtlich entwickelt wurde, den PC und seine Leistung ganz gewaltig unterwandert (Bethesda sollte sich wirklich schämen). Die Grafik ist bei dem Stand von Oblivion geblieben, nur noch viel, viel grauer und langweiliger. Die Bewegung der NPCs ist erschreckend hölzern (da sah, meiner Meinung nach, selbst die in Oblivion bei Weitem besser aus).
> ...



Kann keinen Deiner Kritikpunkte nachvollziehn bis auf matschige Texturen...aber ich bin froh drum, das ich auf maximale Details stellen kann und trotzdem noch flüssig spielen...nicht alltäglich bei nem 3D Game auf nem Laptop...


----------



## Pallando (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

also wenn man keine so richtige Lust auf ein Spiel hat (das liest man zwischen den Zeilen) dann sollte mans halt lassen. Als Begründung, dass das Spiel nichts taugt, taugt es genauso wenig. Die Grafik ist sicherlich in anderen Spielen toller, aber für ein RPG Spieler ist das sekundär, da werden mir 90% sicherlich zustimmen.

Ansonsten kann ich mich der 90% Wertung nur anschließen, super Atmo, stimmig, detailverliebt und der Himmel für Sammler.

Negatives hab ich aber leider auch, ein Absturz pro Stunde Spielzeit. Vista 32-bit, 8800 GTS mit neuestem Treiber.  Verstehs nicht.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				magistermagistrorum am 12.11.2008 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist die Grafik schrottig hoch 19 (bevor mir hier jemand vorwirft, dass ich Vergleiche mit Crysis ziehe - das ist falsch - ich sehe mich einfach bei anderen guten Spielen um, wie z.B. Dead Space und muss sagen, dass dieses 100-Mal besser aussieht). Im Inneren von Vault 101 dachte ich, ich bin bei den Elder Scrolls von 1998 angekommen (selten so etwas hässliches gesehen). Die Texturen sind sogar mit dem Wort "Matsch" schlecht beschrieben. Da hat die Konsole (sprich die Xbox 360), für die das Spiel offensichtlich entwickelt wurde, den PC und seine Leistung ganz gewaltig untermauert (Bethesda sollte sich wirklich schämen). Die Grafik ist bei dem Stand von Oblivion geblieben, nur noch viel, viel grauer und langweiliger. Die Bewegung der NPCs ist erschreckend hölzern (da sah, meiner Meinung nach, selbst die in Oblivion bei Weitem besser aus).


Mir ist es etwas unangenehm, die Grafik von FO3 in Schutz zu nehmen, weil ich normalerweise auf sowas keinen Wert lege, aber "schrottig hoch 19" ist die Grafik nur, wenn man auf beiden Augen blind ist.
Zugegeben, es gibt wirklich recht übel aufgelöste Texturen
zB http://mitglied.lycos.de/bratworscht/bilder/f3schach.jpg (hässliche Sandsäcke, Stuhl)
aber das sind doch eh immer Stellen, an die man normal nie hinguckt.

Auch bei dem Bild hier ( http://mitglied.lycos.de/bratworscht/bilder/fallou3_2008.jpg ) sehen die Säulen im Vordergrund hässlich wie die Nacht aus -- aber da sieht nur jemand hin, der auf der Suche nach schlechter Grafik ist. Andere sehen das Monument an, den Char und generell die Szenerie.

BTW: So sieht Elder Scrolls - Redguard ( 1998 ) aus: http://mitglied.lycos.de/bratworscht/bilder/redguard_1998.jpg
Da ist man doch gleich froh, dass Fallout 3 so aussieht, wie es aussieht.


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

paar sachen, die mich anfangs ein wenig "verwirren":

1. kann man irgendwo den schwierigkeitsgrad der missionen einsehen?
wenn ich der hauptquest folge, bin ich plötzlich nach einem guten stück weges absolut chancenlos.
da rennen dann plötzlich 2 so dicke mit der minigun auf mich los.
hätte ich das ahnen sollen?
2. ich werde schon anfangs mit gegenständen (vor allem auch waffen) totgeschmissen.
was ich davon brauchen kann, erklärt sich leider nicht immer von selbst.
3. wieso muss ich für jeden furz den pipboy nutzen?
4. woher soll ich wissen, wieviel strahlung ich so vertrage?
5. warum kann ich mich nicht mal in megaton ausruhen?
6. kann sein, dass reparaturen enorm teuer sind?
für die (teilweise!) reparatur meines sturmgewehrs und des jagdgewehrs hab ich ganze 400 kronkorken hinlegen müssen.
kann doch fast nicht sein. 


das sind alles keine wirklichen kritikpunkte, sondern nur dinge die mich eben "verwirrt" haben.
ich bin wirklich noch ziemlich am anfang, also fallt bitte nicht gleich über mich her, falls ich mich -was wahrscheinlich ist- zu doof dranstelle.

noch ein wort zur grafik:
was es darann zu kritisieren gibt, ist mir ehrlich gesagt rätselhaft.
der anblick der verwüsteten welt, beim ersten verlassen des vaults, hat mich schlicht umgehauen!
was interessieren mich bei dieser weitsicht irgendwelche niedirg aufgelösten texturen?
sorry, aber wer das bemängelt, will doch nur das haar in der suppe suchen.


----------



## Jojoselavi (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 12.11.2008 13:43 schrieb:
			
		

> magistermagistrorum am 12.11.2008 13:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei dir sieht Fallout 3 irgendwie deutlich schlechter aus als bei mir. Auf welcher Detailstufe spielst du denn?
Hier mal ein Vergleichbild von mir (alles auf hoch, 4xAA): http://www.abload.de/img/screenshot353ah5.bmp
Vor allem die Explosionen und die Weitsicht sind überzeugend. Die Spiele, die ich zuvor gespielt hatte, waren übrigens Far Cry 2 und Crysis Warhead. Bin also gute Grafik gewöhnt. Und ich kann definitiv nicht die Meinung von magistermagistrorum vertreten, denn bis auf einige unschöne Texturen sieht Fallout 3 echt gut aus und läuft vor allem recht flüssig


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.11.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. kann man irgendwo den schwierigkeitsgrad der missionen einsehen?
> wenn ich der hauptquest folge, bin ich plötzlich nach einem guten stück weges absolut chancenlos.
> da rennen dann plötzlich 2 so dicke mit der minigun auf mich los.
> hätte ich das ahnen sollen?


Naja, sind sie zu stark, bist du zu schwach. 
Ahnen musst du das nicht, nur einfach damit leben und sehen, wie du damit klarkommst. *g*
Das Ödland ist 



Spoiler



, bis zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt,


 sehr gefährlich.



> 2. ich werde schon anfangs mit gegenständen (vor allem auch waffen) totgeschmissen.
> was ich davon brauchen kann, erklärt sich leider nicht immer von selbst.


Du kommst frisch aus einer Vault. Woher willst du das auch wissen...



> 3. wieso muss ich für jeden furz den pipboy nutzen?


Es gibt kein Internet mehr. Wikipedia ist nicht erreichbar. 



> 4. woher soll ich wissen, wieviel strahlung ich so vertrage?


Da wandert oben links rechts bei der Anzeige, wenn du gerade in einem gebiet mit Strahlung bist, ein kleiner Zeiger von links nach rechts. Ganz rechts, nicht gut.



> 5. warum kann ich mich nicht mal in megaton ausruhen?


Kannst du, wenn 



Spoiler



du dem Sheriff


 hilfst.
Generell kannst du dich nicht in Betten ausruhen, die jemand anderem "gehören".



> 6. kann sein, dass reparaturen enorm teuer sind?


Ja.



> für die (teilweise!) reparatur meines sturmgewehrs und des jagdgewehrs hab ich ganze 400 kronkorken hinlegen müssen.
> kann doch fast nicht sein.


Doch, kann sein. Es ist auch nicht weiter schlimm, mit halb defekten Waffen zu kämpfen.
Die Welt ist hinüber, die Waffen auch. Waffen in perfektem Zustand sind purer Luxus!


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jojoselavi am 12.11.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mal ein Vergleichbild von mir (alles auf hoch, 4xAA): http://www.abload.de/img/screenshot353ah5.bmp




du hast jetzt nicht ernsthaft ein bitmap hochgeladen?  :-o


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jojoselavi am 12.11.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> bei dir sieht Fallout 3 irgendwie deutlich schlechter aus als bei mir.


Kein Wunder, ich spiele auch nur auf "normal" ohne AA/AF.

EDIT: Naja, *deutlich* besser ist das nicht gerade, besser ja. Aber wie oben erwähnt, Grafik ist mir wurscht hoch 19...


----------



## kayi (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				magistermagistrorum am 12.11.2008 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss mich mal hier gegen all die extrem positiven Meinungen stemmen.
> 
> ...
> 
> Gerade der Moment der Ruhe und das ruhige Aufwachsen fand ich gut (da hatte das Spiel, wie ich fand, noch Atmosphäre), dann der abrupte Wechsel in elende, unerwartete Action, die dusselige Prügelei mit Wachen etc. Ich dachte da, ich bin auf dem falschen Planeten. Nun gut, da wollte ich ja dann mal sehen, was dann noch folgte und dort wo Herr Schütz (wie gesagt) meinte, dass es ihn motivierte, dass er in die freie Welt tritt und dort loslegen kann (kann auch sein, dass er dies nur im Test-Video sagte), war meine Motivition weg. Ich habe mich dann nur noch nach Megaton geschleppt und das Spiel dann sein lassen (inzwischen ist es weg von der HDD).



Hehe..

ich hatte genau die gleichen Gedanken. Von der Einführung in das Spiel war ich, und auch ein Kumpel der RPGs nicht mag und daneben sitzen und zugucken mehr hasst, geradezu begeistert!

Dann habe ich den Vault verlassen, was wirklich unerhört schnell und unspektakulär ablief. Und draußen dachte ich dann auch, hmm, irgendwie geht das alles zu schnell und mein Charakter müsste eigentlich ein vollkommene Sinnkrise erleiden und alles müsste sich erstmal um das Realisieren der neuen Umgebung drehen. Tat es aber nicht, davon war ich auch enttäuscht, und von Mega-Tonne auch ein bißchen. Aber ganz ehrlich, DU HAST ETWAS VERPASST!!!! 

Denn wenn man über diesen Schwachpunkt hinweg sieht, und sich darauf konzentriert das es jetzt richtig los geht, Vorgeschichte hin oder her, dann macht es sooo einen Spaß.

Spätestens wenn du Threedog (Bow-Wow-Whooooo  ) im Radio die Zusammenfassungen deiner Abenteuer berichten hörst, und in Rivet-City beobachtest wie ca. 40 NPCs einem geregelten Tagesablauf nachgehen, hast du das Gefühl in einer komplett lebendigen Welt zu sein.
Und das kaputte Washington DC sieht auch sehr gut aus 

Gestern war ich bei einem Kumpel pokern, da lag eine Haarnadel auf dem Boden, und ich dachte sofort: Oh, Bobby-Pin (engl.), sofort aufheben die sind selten und wertvoll (im Spiel sind sie dass nämlich komischerweise)

Du siehst, mich hat das Spiel komplett vereinnahmt (habe gerade 1 Monat frei, zwischen zwei Jobs  ). 

Und ich habe TES 3 auch bis zum Abwinken gespielt und finde dieses hier keinen deut schlechter (vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass man bei TES mit sehr einfachen Methoden Zauberringe machen konnte, die einen so übermächtig gemacht haben, dass das Spiel komplett langweilig werden konnte  )


----------



## Jojoselavi (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.11.2008 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Jojoselavi am 12.11.2008 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


natürlich, wieso nicht? JPG-Bilder sind qualitätsmäßig recht bescheiden, vor allem bei Explosionen. Auf bmp-Bildern sieht man das wesentlich besser.


----------



## Anthile (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 12.11.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> > 4. woher soll ich wissen, wieviel strahlung ich so vertrage?
> 
> 
> Da wandert oben links rechts bei der Anzeige, wenn du gerade in einem gebiet mit Strahlung bist, ein kleiner Zeiger von links nach rechts. Ganz rechts, nicht gut.




Man musseinfach bei der Rad-Anzeige gucken ob da irgendein Malus steht. Das sagt einem auch keiner. Ich bin stundenlang mit -1 Endurance rumgelaufen.

Vielleicht hätte ich nicht einfach aus jeder verseuchten Toilette trinken sollen...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Anthile am 12.11.2008 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 12.11.2008 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ich begeisterter Manual-auf-dem-Klo-Leser bin, wusste ich natürlich, dass hohe Strahlendosen negative Auswirkungen haben und wo man dies überprüfen kann. 



> Vielleicht hätte ich nicht einfach aus jeder verseuchten Toilette trinken sollen...


Doch, doch, das macht 'nen schmalen Fuß.


----------



## der-jo (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.11.2008 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Jojoselavi am 12.11.2008 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohje, eine stunde fremdschämen bitte   

@ Boesor:

Ja die Mutanten sind solange schwer, bis man die 44er bekommt... mit der sind die nicht mehr wirklich gefährlich...

Bei den Miniguns einfach die ungenauigkeit ausnutzen, und in deckung hinhocken... dann kommt er langsam auf dich zu und in der Zeit hat man ihn lange mit der Jagdflinte erwischt...

Wegen Reparieren:
Also ich bin nun level 12, und habe reparieren auf 90.
Geht ab. hab alle waffen in perfektem Zustand..

damit machen die Dinger auch ordentlich mehr schaden..

bsp:
Chinesisches Sturmgewehr: 47
Sturmgewehr: 31
Kampfflinte: 50
Jagdflinte: 23

Und ich kann nachdem ich wieder so ne  meute Talon-typen platt gemacht habe, meine Rüstung mit ihren locker mal auf 31 SR bringen...

Achja, der Skill "geheimnisvoller Fremder" ist der absolute Kracher...

wenn man den hat, kommt per zufall in VATS kämpfen ein typ in Mantel & Hut und zieht ne 44er Magnum, und dann gehts rund


----------



## LowriderRoxx (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Kann es sein, dass die bevorzugte Waffenklasse einen ziemlich großen Einfluss auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad hat?

Beim Fokus auf kleine Waffen hab ich bis zum Schluss kein einziges Stimpak gebraucht und da das Jagdgewehr für alle Gegner ohne Power Armor problemlos reicht, hat sich geradezu lächerlich viel Munition angesammelt. Auch gabs keine Reparaturkosten, da die Waffen zu genüge bei Gegner zu finden sind. 

Nun habe ich einen Kerl mit Fokus auf schwere Waffen und trotz maximalem Skill und Zustand kann ich mir ein Lachen über die Minigun nicht verkneifen. Bischen sehr schwach auf der Brust bei dem Munitionsverbrauch. Da ist ja sogar der Rock-It Launcher nützlicher, obwohl mir das ewige Suchen nach verschossenen Bügeleisen auf die Nerven geht. Von den Reparaturkosten bei großen Waffen noch ganz zu schweigen, so selten wie die sind.


----------



## Anthile (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 12.11.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Anthile am 12.11.2008 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In Fallout 2 ist einem wenigstens noch ein zusätzlicher Zeh gewachsen wenn man zu viel Strahlung abbekommen hat, so als Warnung.


----------



## der-jo (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 12.11.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Fokus auf kleine Waffen hab ich bis zum Schluss kein einziges Stimpak gebraucht und da das Jagdgewehr für alle Gegner ohne Power Armor problemlos reicht, hat sich geradezu lächerlich viel Munition angesammelt. Auch gabs keine Reparaturkosten, da die Waffen zu genüge bei Gegner zu finden sind.



du hast den supermutanten-behemoth mit dem jagdgewehr gekillt?   
aber du hast schon recht, ich hab ebenfalls nen Fokus auf kleine waffen, und auf kommando, und mit Jagdgewehr und chinesischem Sturmgewehr geht alles ziemlich direkt down... aber wir spielen ja auch auf "normal"...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				der-jo am 12.11.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> bsp:
> Chinesisches Sturmgewehr: 47
> Sturmgewehr: 31
> Kampfflinte: 50
> Jagdflinte: 23


Spoiler!!
http://mitglied.lycos.de/bratworscht/bilder/f3_flinte.jpg
 http://mitglied.lycos.de/bratworscht/bilder/f3_xuanlong.jpg
Und die sind nichtmal repariert... *g*



Spoiler



Vom Named-Plasmagewehr habe ich gerade keinen Screenshot da und bin zu faul einen zu machen.


----------



## der-jo (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 12.11.2008 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Vom Named-Plasmagewehr habe ich gerade keinen Screenshot da und bin zu faul einen zu machen.



   

wie wo wann?


----------



## Anthile (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 12.11.2008 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass die bevorzugte Waffenklasse einen ziemlich großen Einfluss auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad hat?
> 
> Beim Fokus auf kleine Waffen hab ich bis zum Schluss kein einziges Stimpak gebraucht und da das Jagdgewehr für alle Gegner ohne Power Armor problemlos reicht, hat sich geradezu lächerlich viel Munition angesammelt. Auch gabs keine Reparaturkosten, da die Waffen zu genüge bei Gegner zu finden sind.
> 
> Nun habe ich einen Kerl mit Fokus auf schwere Waffen und trotz maximalem Skill und Zustand kann ich mir ein Lachen über die Minigun nicht verkneifen. Bischen sehr schwach auf der Brust bei dem Munitionsverbrauch. Da ist ja sogar der Rock-It Launcher nützlicher, obwohl mir das ewige Suchen nach verschossenen Bügeleisen auf die Nerven geht. Von den Reparaturkosten bei großen Waffen noch ganz zu schweigen, so selten wie die sind.




Ich bin zwar erst auf 7, aber ich hab mich auf Energiewaffen spezialisiert. Blöderweise benutze ich die gar nicht, weil ich bisher nur die Laserpistole gefunden habe und die Munition für den gebotenen Schaden viel zu teuer ist.
Deswegen muss ich ein ganzes Waffenarsenal mit mir herumschleppen um genug Feuerkraft zu haben. Stärkere Gegner puste ich mit Frag Mines und Bottlecap Mines weg, klappt super und kommt wesentlich billiger als herkömmliche Waffen.
Durch einen Ausflug ins Anchorage War Memorial hat sich meine Sprengstoff-Sammlung ziemlich ausgedünnt.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				der-jo am 12.11.2008 15:04 schrieb:
			
		

> du hast den supermutanten-behemoth mit dem jagdgewehr gekillt?


Du wirst lachen: ja. 



Spoiler



Den ersten Behemoth im Laufe der Main-Quest hab ich mit dem Jagdgewehr beharkt, weil ich es nicht besser wusste. Den eingesperrten bei Evergreen Mills hab ich mit dem Jagdgewehr erschossen, weil mein Sniper Rifle im Tenpenny-Apartment lag. Dem Behemoth im Capitol brauchte ich nur noch den Rest geben, nachdem ich alle anderen aus dem Schatten niedergestreckt hatte. Für die letzten beiden habe ich dann das Sniper Rifle mitgenommen.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				der-jo am 12.11.2008 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 12.11.2008 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, nagut:

Spoiler!
http://mitglied.lycos.de/bratworscht/bilder/f3_plasma.jpg
http://mitglied.lycos.de/bratworscht/bilder/f3_gatling.jpg

Schadenswert sieht zwar niedrig aus, aber es schmilzt dennoch so ziemlich alles (ausser Grosse Radskorpione). 

EDIT Plasmawaffen:
Independence Day: "Du schiesst diese grüne Scheisse doch nicht etwa auf mich?"
Natürlich!


----------



## LowriderRoxx (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Lincoln's Winchester haut auch gut rein


----------



## der-jo (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				LowriderRoxx am 12.11.2008 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 12.11.2008 15:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Krasse sache.. aber so mache ich es auch, nur das ich bis jetzt nur den behemoth aus der Mainquest gesehen habe...

und mein heckenschützengewehr is putt.. und ich bin zu geizig...

ich hab auch weit über 1000schuss mit der minigun, und etwa 500 energiezellen


----------



## Boxchampion (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				der-jo am 12.11.2008 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> LowriderRoxx am 12.11.2008 15:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seemannsgarn (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Haarnadeln (Bobby Pins) selten...naja, ich hab auf Stufe 8 knapp 70 Stück...die verbrauchen sich ja nie beim Schlösserknacken...habe bisher grade mal meine ersten 2 kaputtgegangen (da hatte ich das System noch nicht verstanden)

Und an unseren verwirrten Spieler...lies das Handbuch und dir wird bei einigen Fragen geholfen...die Massen an Waffen brauchst eigentlich nur zum reparieren oder zum verkaufen...am besten legst dich schon relativ bei Spielstart auf 2 der 5 Waffengattungen fest...ich empfehle auf jeden Fall waffenlos oder Nahkampf als eine der beiden Waffenarten, spart doch einiges an seltener Munition.

Ach und ein normaler grüner Mutant mit ner Rüstung hat bei mir mal !!3!! meiner selbstgebauten Granaten ausgehalten...die ham immerhin Schaden von derzeit 340 bei mir und jeweils so 80% Trefferchance...war nur einmal so, aber der hat mich echt Nerven gekostet...keine Möglichkeit für Deckung...und 4 Stimpacks weniger


----------



## Jojoselavi (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				der-jo am 12.11.2008 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja, der Skill "geheimnisvoller Fremder" ist der absolute Kracher...
> 
> wenn man den hat, kommt per zufall in VATS kämpfen ein typ in Mantel & Hut und zieht ne 44er Magnum, und dann gehts rund


ich hab den Typen nie gesehen, obwohl er mir versprochen wurde


----------



## chaos777 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

ih hab mich als Nahkämpfer spezialisiert,und es macht Fun mit Kampfmesser leute zu killen   
ausserdem kann ich die Option im Level 10 Tierfreund empfehlen,die Tiere helfen offt einem


----------



## der-jo (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Jojoselavi am 12.11.2008 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 12.11.2008 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat bei mir auch sehr lange gedauert...hab ihn auf level 8 gewählt, und bei 9 oder 10 kam er das erste mal... und er kommt leider nur zufällig, oft wenn man ihn nicht braucht...

aber auch in kämpfen mit supermutanten-biestern macht der kurzen prozess... einfach cool der typ - und mysteriöse Musik begleitet ihn


----------



## Seemannsgarn (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				chaos777 am 12.11.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ih hab mich als Nahkämpfer spezialisiert,und es macht Fun mit Kampfmesser leute zu killen
> ausserdem kann ich die Option im Level 10 Tierfreund empfehlen,die Tiere helfen offt einem



Tiere helfen oft? Ich hab gelesen, nur 4 bestimmte Tierarten? und in Städten gibts ja kaum Tiere...wirklich nützlich? Die, die wirklich was taugen, die Zentauren zum Beispiel, werden von dem Skill meines Wissens nicht beeinflußt...wobie, sind das überhaupt Tiere...oder nur dem Namen nach?


----------



## Seemannsgarn (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				der-jo am 12.11.2008 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Jojoselavi am 12.11.2008 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das "Glück" Einfluß auf Erscheinen des Chars hat...


----------



## der-jo (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

hmm, wo kriegt man den hund her? ich will auch einen.. und dann nen screen mit hund und fremdem, dann bin ich der König des Ödlands


----------



## LowriderRoxx (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				der-jo am 12.11.2008 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, wo kriegt man den hund her? ich will auch einen.. und dann nen screen mit hund und fremdem, dann bin ich der König des Ödlands





Spoiler



Scrapyard, südlich des Minenfeldes


----------



## HunterXXL (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

"Hinzu kommt der Umstand, dass Gegner nicht mit dem Spieler mitleveln, ein wichtiger Unterschied zu Oblivion."

Ich finde die Leute von Bethesda bekommen es einfach nicht auf die Reihe. In Oblivion wurde ich, nur weil ich Stunden damit verbrachte Alchemy und andere zweirankgig Skills zu level, von Monster die total mächtig waren überrant.
Und nun in Fallout 3 passen sie sich überhaupt nicht mehr an?  Die gehen von einem Extrem ins andere, einfach traurig wie man so einfach ein Spiel ruinieren kann,.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HunterXXL am 12.11.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> "Hinzu kommt der Umstand, dass Gegner nicht mit dem Spieler mitleveln, ein wichtiger Unterschied zu Oblivion."
> 
> Ich finde die Leute von Bethesda bekommen es einfach nicht auf die Reihe. In Oblivion wurde ich, nur weil ich Stunden damit verbrachte Alchemy und andere zweirankgig Skills zu level, von Monster die total mächtig waren überrant.
> Und nun in Fallout 3 passen sie sich überhaupt nicht mehr an?  Die gehen von einem Extrem ins andere, einfach traurig wie man so einfach ein Spiel ruinieren kann,.



Anpassen wäre ja schlimm...woran bitte merkt man dann noch den Spielfortschritt?
Wenn du ein MG hast und dein Gegner ein Messer...bindest dir dann die Augen zu, damit er ne Chance hat?


----------



## Bonkic (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HunterXXL am 12.11.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun in Fallout 3 passen sie sich überhaupt nicht mehr an?  Die gehen von einem Extrem ins andere, einfach traurig wie man so einfach ein Spiel ruinieren kann,.



von einem extrem ins andere?

ich würds eher so formulieren:
man hat eingesehen, dass mitleveln schwachsinnig ist, und es deshalb abgeschafft.
rückkehr zur normalität quasi.


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Bonkic am 12.11.2008 16:54 schrieb:
			
		

> HunterXXL am 12.11.2008 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie schon gesagt: das Mitleveln ist entschärft und nicht ganz abgeschafft.  Es ist wesentlich ausgeglichener als in Oblivion und wie stark die Gegner sind hängt stark vom Gebiet ab in dem man sich gerade befindet. Der einzige Kritikpunkt beim Balancing ist, dass die großen Gegner prinzipiell zu schwach auf der Brust sind. Die sollten von anfang an stärker sein. 

Es gibt auf Moddb.com übrigens schon eine Mod, die den Levelaufstieg langsamer vonstatten gehen lässt. Da kann man endlich auch die gegend erkunden ohne gleich auf Lvl 20 angekommen zu sein.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				HunterXXL am 12.11.2008 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> "Hinzu kommt der Umstand, dass Gegner nicht mit dem Spieler mitleveln, ein wichtiger Unterschied zu Oblivion."
> 
> Ich finde die Leute von Bethesda bekommen es einfach nicht auf die Reihe. In Oblivion wurde ich, nur weil ich Stunden damit verbrachte Alchemy und andere zweirankgig Skills zu level, von Monster die total mächtig waren überrant.
> Und nun in Fallout 3 passen sie sich überhaupt nicht mehr an?  Die gehen von einem Extrem ins andere, einfach traurig wie man so einfach ein Spiel ruinieren kann,.


*grübel* Nicht mitlevelnde Gegner würde ich mal als den Normalfall bei RPGs bezeichnen. 
Bei FO1/2 gab's schwerere Gegner auch erst in "fortgeschrittenen" Gegenden, und frühe, leichte Gegner blieben leicht. Das Konzept der zu Killerratten mutierenden harmlosen Vorgänger, begründet dadurch, dass man selber eine Stufe aufgestiegen ist, erschliesst sich mir ohnehin nicht.
Bei Fallout 3 ist es sogar so, dass sich später an bereits besuchten Orten Enklaventrupps breit machen. Das ist eine dem Spielverlauf angemessene Weise, es schwieriger zu machen.
Aber Mutierte Ratten der Stufe 1 gegen Mutierte Ratten der Stufe 10 auszutauschen, wäre imo unlogisch (und dämlich).


----------



## Anthile (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				mein_kleiner_Tod am 12.11.2008 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auf Moddb.com übrigens schon eine Mod, die den Levelaufstieg langsamer vonstatten gehen lässt. Da kann man endlich auch die gegend erkunden ohne gleich auf Lvl 20 angekommen zu sein.




Lässt der sich in das laufende Spiel integrieren oder muss man einen neuen Spielstand anfangen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Wie bei Oblivion als am Ende jeder Penner am Straßenrand mit der dicksten Rüstung rumgelaufen ist. 
  Das hat dem Spiel damals dann jegliche Glaubwürdigkeit genommen. Da find' ich das hier deutlich besser gelöst.


----------



## Lonelybear (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich habe die Fallout-Hauptquest und die ein oder andere Seitenquest an 2 Abenden durchgespielt, und mein Verlangen danach jetzt nochmal von vorne anzufangen ist sehr gering. 

Dabei finde ich es einfach vollkommen idiotisch das 75% des spiels nicht in die Haupthandlung mit eingebunden sind. Die Frage warum unbedingt der Grossteil des Spiels nur dann abgerufen werden kann wenn man wirklich lange durch die gegend läuft und hofft über irgendwas zu stolpern.

Dabei hätte man doch auch die Entscheidungsfreiheit, welche Quests man in welcher Reihenfolge macht, z.b. durch ein einfaches Rufsystem unangetastet lassen können.

Dabei ist das Spiel ansich wirklich super geworden...  nur für mich einfach viel zu schnell vorbei.


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Anthile am 12.11.2008 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> mein_kleiner_Tod am 12.11.2008 17:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man muss nicht extra neu anfangen. Das Spiel merkt sich das Plugin übrigns erst wenn man eine plugins.txt anlegt. Näheres findet man in der Readme zur Mod .


----------



## Shinizm (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich find das mit dem erkunden sehr gut. Klar Hauptstory is recht kurz, aber der Rest ist sehr geil. Später gibts auch Landungsschiffe der Enclave und Stützpunkte von denen. Gebiete hab ich bis dato 104 entdeckt. Die Entwickler haben seid Oblivion definitiv dazu gelernt.
Klar gibts hier und da was zu meckern, aber unterm Strich ist FO3 ein echter Hammer und ich unterstütze die 90+ Wertungen voll und ganz.!


----------



## chaos777 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Seemannsgarn am 12.11.2008 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> chaos777 am 12.11.2008 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nix Städte
in Ödland gibt es genug Wilde Hunde oder diese Maulwurfratten
sogar diese  Yao Gaui Monster stehen einem zu Seite und das finde ich gut,die können manchmal lästig werden^^und ich rede von keiner Stadt da gibt es keine Monster ist wohl klar.Raiders und Roboter gibt es auch genug in Umland


----------



## Xylon5 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Arm was heutzutage als RPG bezeichnet wird...


----------



## Anthile (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Xylon5 am 12.11.2008 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Arm was heutzutage als RPG bezeichnet wird...




Naja, ein Rennspiel ist es ja nun nicht, oder?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Anthile am 12.11.2008 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Xylon5 am 12.11.2008 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun, man rennt schon eine Menge herum...


----------



## chaos777 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

diese bescheuerte Vergleiche gehen mir mächtig auf die Nüsse
also hier auf der Seite http://www.falloutnow.de/fn/index.php?board=4.0
wird das spiel richtig mies geredet,und Fallout 2 blablablabla war besser nervt auch voll
dieses Spiel habe ich auch gerne gespielt,ich mach da aber kein Vergleich weil
Fallout 3 ein neues Fallout ist und kein Fallout2 mit 3D Grafik.


----------



## Dr-Brot (12. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich muss sagen das Spiel erinnert mich an Gothic! Jeden falls fühlt es soic ähnlich an. Vom Spielprinzip und Szenario ist es natürlich was ganz anderes. Aber am anfang fast nichts zu haben und sich dann riesig zu freuen wenn man seinen erste richige Waffe hat und jeden Kronkorken 2 mal umdrehen muss erinnert mich einfach verdammt stark an Gothic!


----------



## stawacz79 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Dr-Brot am 12.11.2008 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss sagen das Spiel erinnert mich an Gothic! Jeden falls fühlt es soic ähnlich an. Vom Spielprinzip und Szenario ist es natürlich was ganz anderes. Aber am anfang fast nichts zu haben und sich dann riesig zu freuen wenn man seinen erste richige Waffe hat und jeden Kronkorken 2 mal umdrehen muss erinnert mich einfach verdammt stark an Gothic!





ich finde eher das man ganz klar die wurzeln zu oblivion sieht,,,,es spielt sich irgendwie genau so,selbst die charaktere sehn ähnlich aus,,,,,nur halt ein anderes setting,,,,aber trotzdem der absolute hammer das spiel,,die wertung is auf jeden fall berechtigt,,mehr davon bitte


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				stawacz79 am 12.11.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Dr-Brot am 12.11.2008 22:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheinen sogar die gleichen Sprecher zu sein (deutsch) - Jedenfalls kamen mir einige Stimmen bekannt vor


----------



## Jojoselavi (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Dr-Brot am 12.11.2008 22:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss sagen das Spiel erinnert mich an Gothic! Jeden falls fühlt es soic ähnlich an. Vom Spielprinzip und Szenario ist es natürlich was ganz anderes. Aber am anfang fast nichts zu haben und sich dann riesig zu freuen wenn man seinen erste richige Waffe hat und jeden Kronkorken 2 mal umdrehen muss erinnert mich einfach verdammt stark an Gothic!


mich erinnert das Spiel an einen Ego-Shooter. Liegt wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass ich fast nur aus der Ego-Perspektive spiele und die Kämpfe am meisten mag. Ich bin einfach mehr Shooter- als RPG-Fan und Fallout 3 ist mein erstes "echtes" Rollenspiel


----------



## stawacz79 (12. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 12.11.2008 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 12.11.2008 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich denke auch,,30% wurden locker aus oblivion übernommen,die ähnlichkeit is mir schon nach 20min aufgefallen,manche chars sehn aus als hätten sie einfach statt ner ritterrüstung nen vaultanzug an...so kann man auch sparen


----------



## ThomToeter (13. November 2008)

*AW:*

90%...völlig absurd. 80% oder max. 82% hätten völlig gereicht. HALLO?! es steht FALLOUT auf der Packung. Es ist überraschend gut geworden, aber nicht im Ansatz so wie die Vorgänger! Es ist Kinderleicht (ja, ich spiel schon sehr schwer...) und es fehlt an Komplexität ebenso wie an einer interessanten und tiefgründigen Geschichte. Bin zwar erst lev 13 aber langweile mich jetzt schon...Wo ist die Herausforderung, wenn ich weiss, dass ich einfach alles auslöschen könnte wenn ich wollte!? Schon nach wenigen Stunden kann man die übelsten Waffen in den Händen halten, was soll das? Geld gibts genug und von Munitionsknappheit hab ich noch nie was gemerkt. 90% ist zu viel!


----------



## ThomToeter (13. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				ThomToeter am 13.11.2008 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> 90%...völlig absurd. 80% oder max. 82% hätten völlig gereicht. HALLO?! es steht FALLOUT auf der Packung. Es ist überraschend gut geworden, aber nicht im Ansatz so wie die Vorgänger! Es ist Kinderleicht (ja, ich spiel schon sehr schwer...) und es fehlt an Komplexität ebenso wie an einer interessanten und tiefgründigen Geschichte. Bin zwar erst lev 13 aber langweile mich jetzt schon...Wo ist die Herausforderung, wenn ich weiss, dass ich einfach alles auslöschen könnte wenn ich wollte!? Schon nach wenigen Stunden kann man die übelsten Waffen in den Händen halten, was soll das? Geld gibts genug und von Munitionsknappheit hab ich noch nie was gemerkt. 90% ist zu viel!


achja , ein RPG Gefühl wie früher kommt auch trotz VATS nicht auf...komm mir vor wie bei Stalker - was ich super finde, aber da steht zum Glück auch nicht Fallout drauf, wie beim Möchtegernfallout 3. wo bleibt Van Buren?


----------



## Boharang (13. November 2008)

*AW:*

Also ersteinmal will ich der Wertung voll zustimmen! Hab jetzt level 10, also quasi fast die Hälfte und es macht echt süchtig und derbe viel spaß die ganzen Nebenquests zu machen und das Ödland zu erforschen!

Spiele auf schwer und habe dennoch das Gefühl, das es mitlerweile schon teils zu leicht ist, was wohl daran liegen mag, dass 

*spoiler*


Spoiler



Habe beim interessierten Erkunden der ganzen Subways einen langen gang mit verstrahlten Mutanten gefunden, der mich immer tiefer in die Schächte führte, durch verstrahltes Gebiet, bis ich am Ende einen Flammenspeier fand (wahrscheinlich zu früh im Spiel   ), mit dem ich einfach zu viel wegburne ^^


*spoiler ende*

Ansonsten aber hammer-Quests, schöne triste Stimmung etc.

Jedoch muss ich einigen Vorredner recht geben, dass es nicht so wirklich ein Fallout 3 geworden ist. Eher so ein Fallout1/2 3..

*
glaube folgende 3 Faktoren fehlen mir unter anderem am meisten:*

1.) Das Reisen über eine "Weltkarte" (wie bei F2 später dann geiler und schneller mit Auto)
wo man am Anfang noch gar nicht weiß was einen alles erwartet, man zufällig auf sein Alter-Ego, Bruderschaftler oder Brückenwächter im Monty Python Style, oder gar abgestürtzte UFOs trifft. Man war das einfach nur klasse!!! Oder zufällig an Quest-Belanglosen Räuberquartieren oder angegriffene Karawanen strandet.
Auch dass man zB Karawanen begleiten kann ist glaub ich in F3 nicht möglich 

2.) Auch wenn technisch wohl veraltet, die Rundenbasierten Kämpfe!!! Da war nämlich das eigene Leveln und Punkte verteilen viel entscheidener für die Taktiken (reiner Nahkämpfer mit vielen APs oder lieber der Sniper der am Anfang in Deckung rennt um dann zu VATSen)!!!
Auch waren die Kämpfe dadurch schwerer, da man stärkeren Gegnern nicht einfach so entkommen konnte und es durch die Rundenbasierung abwechselnd zu Schadensverteilung kam...

3.) Das Gefühl, was man zB in New Reno hatte sich zwischen den 3 Verschiedenen Banden zu entscheiden, nebenbei eine Prostituierte zu nehmen (jetzt nix falsches denken^^) und am Ende doch einfach alle Casinos niederzumetzeln stellt sich in F3 nicht so wirklich ein. Irgendwie schwer zu beschreiben, aber der Charme fehlt irgendwie. 

Generell einfach, dass die Welt zu "beschränkt" ist. Klar unterscheiden sich Megaton und Rivet zB, aber das sich die ganze Region mit Ihren eigenheiten darstellt fehlt mir irgendwie.
Ich denke da zB an die ganzen Jünger die in F1/F2 über den USA verteilt waren, auf die man immer wieder traf und die für sich selber beim längeren unterhalten ihre eigen Story erzählten.
Oder auch die Boxkämpfe in Reno, wo man zum Ohrenabbeisser wurde. Oder noch besser vorher zufällig schonmal in Frisco gewesen zu sein um dann die Nahkampfausbildung bei dem Chinesen abgeschlossen zu haben und mit verschiedenen Strikes einfach mal alles im Nahkampf niederzumetzeln...

Aber ich schweife schon wieder zu weit ab 

Werd mal wieder F1 und F2 nach F3 spielen, und hoffe, dass Fallout 4 wieder back to the roots sein wird obgleich Fallout 3 auch ein Hammer Spiel des Jahres für mich ist


----------



## Shinizm (13. November 2008)

*AW:*

Ich finde es lustig wie es selbst bei einem geilen Spiel wie FO3 immer noch Leute gibt die am meckern sind...echt süß.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (13. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Shinizm am 13.11.2008 04:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es lustig wie es selbst bei einem geilen Spiel wie FO3 immer noch Leute gibt die am meckern sind...echt süß.


Ist es wirklich das erste Mal, dass nicht alle deine Ansicht sind? Niedlich...


----------



## TP-Solo (13. November 2008)

*Nur 92% ?*

Ich möchte nicht behaupten, dass F3 ein perfektes Spiel ist, auch ich hätte mir die ein oder andere Funktion noch dazu gewunscht. 
Aber eine Wertung von 90% finde ich bei diesem genialen Spiel viel zu niedrig. Warum bekommt ein Spiel mit dem Titel Far Cry 2 eine Wertung von 89% ? Far Cry 2 kommt in keinster Weise an den Spielspaß von F3 heran. Die Bewertung ist aus meiner Ansicht, verglichen mit FC2 unfair. 
Ich kann auch nicht verstehen warum um ein Spiel wie FC2 ein riesen Hype gemacht wird, von F3 jedoch hingegen nichts zu hören war bis es quasi schon im Laden stand... Es ist wirklich schade dass sich Gamezeitschriften immer mehr dem Mainstream zuwenden und Bewertung anhand der Verbindungen zu Crytek vergeben.
Nimmt euch bitte mal ein Beispiel an einer anderen bekannten Gamezeitung. Die vergeben ihre Bewertung zumindest fairer als es hier der Fall ist.


----------



## Jojoselavi (13. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*



			
				TP-Solo am 13.11.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte nicht behaupten, dass F3 ein perfektes Spiel ist, auch ich hätte mir die ein oder andere Funktion noch dazu gewunscht.
> Aber eine Wertung von 90% finde ich bei diesem genialen Spiel viel zu niedrig. Warum bekommt ein Spiel mit dem Titel Far Cry 2 eine Wertung von 89% ? Far Cry 2 kommt in keinster Weise an den Spielspaß von F3 heran. Die Bewertung ist aus meiner Ansicht, verglichen mit FC2 unfair.


das mit Far Cry kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen...aber das lag wohl am persönlichen Geschmack des Testers. Nur keine Ahnung, wie man diese Designschnitzer und Längen im Gameplay übersehen kann...
Ich finde selbst die 80 Prozent von 4players zu hoch angesetzt. Von mir bekäme FC2 gerade mal 70 Punkte (evtl. +1 wegen dem Editor, noch nicht ausprobiert).


----------



## KONNAITN (13. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*



			
				TP-Solo am 13.11.2008 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auch nicht verstehen warum um ein Spiel wie FC2 ein riesen Hype gemacht wird, von F3 jedoch hingegen nichts zu hören war bis es quasi schon im Laden stand... Es ist wirklich schade dass sich Gamezeitschriften immer mehr dem Mainstream zuwenden und Bewertung anhand der Verbindungen zu Crytek vergeben.


Erstens gab es auch zu Fallout 3 einige previews, zweitens hat Crytek mit Far Cry 2 nicht mehr allzuviel zu tun, und drittens ist eine 90er Wertung verdammt gut- keine Ahnung was du dir vorgestellt hast, wenn du meinst sie wäre viel (?) zu niedrig, aber 90er Wertungen findet man in der PC Games  nicht mehr allzu häufig.

P.S.: Guter Test!


----------



## Icefighter (13. November 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Boharang am 13.11.2008 00:31 schrieb:
			
		

> A
> 
> *
> glaube folgende 3 Faktoren fehlen mir unter anderem am meisten:*
> ...


Ähm   
Man kann über die Karte reisen; Bruderschaftler gibts auch und das mit dem Ufo, naja, such mal weiter


----------



## Felix Schuetz (13. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*



			
				KONNAITN am 13.11.2008 14:21 schrieb:
			
		

> TP-Solo am 13.11.2008 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe Far Cry 2 nicht bewertet. Daher kann ich auch nichts dazu sagen. 
Ich halte eine 90 für Fallout 3 gerechtfertigt, auch gegen höhere Wertungen habe ich nichts. 
Previews zu Fallout 3 gab es allein deshalb so wenige, weil Bethesda lange Zeit kein gescheites Material und keine neuen Infos herausgegeben hat. Und immer wieder altes Zeug neu aufkochen, das ist nicht so unser Ding - deshalb machen wir's auch nicht.


----------



## HanFred (13. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 13.11.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Und immer wieder altes Zeug neu aufkochen, das ist nicht so unser Ding - deshalb machen wir's auch nicht.


das war auch schon anders. *stichel*


----------



## The-real-Marcoman (13. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*

Beinhaltet der noch folgende downloadbare Inhalt bei Fallout 3 unter Anderem gar ein Auto (wie bei Fallout 2)?


----------



## stawacz79 (13. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*



			
				The-real-Marcoman am 13.11.2008 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Beinhaltet der noch folgende downloadbare Inhalt bei Fallout 3 unter Anderem gar ein Auto (wie bei Fallout 2)?




wo bekomm ich den den patch oder was das sein soll,das der levelaufstieg nicht so schnell vonstatten geht....wär nett wenn mir jemand n link plus anleitung gibt....


----------



## TP-Solo (13. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*



			
				FelixSchuetz am 13.11.2008 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> KONNAITN am 13.11.2008 14:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Test ist gut. Dagegen wollte ich gar nichts sagen. Ich wollte lediglich anmerken dass ich die F3 Bewertung im *Vergleich* zu Far Cry 2 viel zu niedrig finde bzw. die FC2 definitiv zu hoch vom Spielspaß her betrachtet: Schade drum. 

_Far Cry 2 wird doch aufgrund des Namen überall im Kontext zu Crytek erwähnt. Und wär sicherlich auch nicht so ein Hype gewesen wenn nicht FC1 solch ein, in der Tat, gutes Spiel gewesen wäre._


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (13. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*



			
				stawacz79 am 13.11.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> The-real-Marcoman am 13.11.2008 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.moddb.com/mods/better-game-pace

Für Vista liegt ne Anleitung in Form einer Readme bei. Für WinXP gilt folgendes: 
1.) Zuerst die .esp Datei in den Fallout3 /Data Ordner entpacken. 

2.) In dem Ordner wo auch der Savegameordner ist und 2 ini Dateien (ich glaube das ist am Desktop:  eigene Dateien/MyGames/Fallout3) erstelle eine txt Datei mit dem Namen Plugins.  In dei Plugins.txt kopiere dann folgendes:



> fallout3.esm
> Fallout3BetterPaceMod.esp



Das ist nötig weil sich Fallout3 sonst das Plugin nicht merkt.


----------



## Worldwidewilli (13. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*

Schade, dass es ab 18 ist, ich hätte es gerne gespielt. Jetzt werde hoffen, das Borderlands auch ein guter Endzeit-Shooter wird...


----------



## XgAmEr (17. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*

Das Spiel ist wirklich klasse!

Der neue Modus wie dieser Vault oder Vaut keine ahnung ist doch egal  
Ist klasse und deckt neue taktische möglichkeiten!
Irgendwie erinnert mich das Spiel an Bioshock is aber auch gut so!


----------



## Mr-Phil (17. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*

Ihr müsst euch nen Bloodpatch runterladen...
Dann habt ihr  im Spiel alle Splattereffekte drin!!!
Und das ist echt geeil!!!
Natürlich ist es auch noch auf Deutsch. Keine Panik!!!


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*



			
				Mr-Phil am 17.11.2008 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr müsst euch nen Bloodpatch runterladen...
> Dann habt ihr  im Spiel alle Splattereffekte drin!!!
> Und das ist echt geeil!!!
> Natürlich ist es auch noch auf Deutsch. Keine Panik!!!



und wo oder wie bekomm ich den???


----------



## Jojoselavi (17. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*



			
				stawacz79 am 17.11.2008 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Mr-Phil am 17.11.2008 21:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


z.B. grueneerdbeeren.com
ich hoffe, das Verlinken ist hier nicht verboten, sonst tu ich den Link wieder raus...

edit Burtchen: Doch ist es. ich hab' das mal erledigt


----------



## stawacz79 (17. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*



			
				Jojoselavi am 17.11.2008 22:06 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 17.11.2008 22:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dank dir

ps:glaub dat is verboten,kannste also wieder weg machen 

_edit Burtchen: So, bitte aber nicht alles immer mitquoten._


----------



## Mr-Phil (19. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*

Musst mal gucken ich hab ih auf Rapidshare bekommen...
Hab aber lange suchen müssen.
Es lohnt sich aber.


----------



## stawacz79 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*

hab ihn jetzt auch,funzt super


----------



## Mr-Phil (19. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*

Geil oder???


----------



## stawacz79 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*

Rockt auf jeden Fall


----------



## Jojoselavi (19. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*



			
				stawacz79 am 19.11.2008 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Rockt auf jeden Fall


das stimmt. Auf Dauer wird´s auch langweilig, aber man sieht auf jeden Fall mehr als bei der blöden deutschen Version


----------



## Shinizm (21. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*

Viel viel Spielspass auf DVD gebrannt. Auch nach 80h immer noch viel zu entdecken. Es hat seine Schwächen aber dennoch ein echter Knaller. Die Splattereffekte gehören dazu noch zum besten was es gibt. Das kämpfen in FO3 ist Spass pur. Schade nur das die Mainstory so kurz ist. Aber als echter Fan von OpenWorldGames komme ich voll auf meine Kosten.


----------



## BarthXabbu (21. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*

Hey ho. Vielleicht kann mir mal jemand weiterhelfen. Um sicher zu gehen das mir das Spiel taugt hab ich es mir gestern erst einmal aus der VIdeothek meines vertrauens ausgeliehen. Nun tritt dieses Spiel aber so mächtig Arsch das ich es kaufen möchte...hier nun mein Problem: tollerweise hatte meine Videothek die Österreichische ungeschnittene Version. Diese nun zu erstehen würde mich beim versandhändler ca 50€ kosten, während die deutsche bei Amazon nur 33 kostet. Funktioniert denn nu die installierte österreichische mit einer "deutschen DVD"? Wäre das vielleicht gar illegal? dane schon mal?


----------



## stawacz79 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*

hol dir doch einfach die deutsche version,und installier dir den uncut patch,fertig

die savegames müssten dann eigendlich auch noch funktionieren


----------



## stawacz79 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*

halloooo.Hab hier grad ne Mod entdeckt mit der man nach  beendigung der Hauptquest weiterspielen kann und seine Nebenquests erledigen kann

http://www.globalgameport.com/showthread.php?t=20909


----------



## stawacz79 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*



			
				stawacz79 am 22.11.2008 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> halloooo.Hab hier grad ne Mod entdeckt mit der man nach  beendigung der Hauptquest weiterspielen kann und seine Nebenquests erledigen kann
> 
> http://www.globalgameport.com/showthread.php?t=20909




so ich hab sie grad installiert und läuft super....demnächst will bethesda auch wie bei oblivion zusatzinhalte anbieten


----------



## stawacz79 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*

so hab jetzt noch zur hilfe ALLE hotpoints im spiel,alle quests und interessanten orte

http://planetfallout.gamespy.com/maps/1/Capital-Wasteland


----------



## TBBPutzer (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*

Ich habe mir Fallout 3 vor ca. 2 Wochen über Steam gekauft. Ein tolles Spiel - wenn man es nur spielen könnte ...

Alle paar Minuten friert das Game ein und muss per Taskmanager beendet werden. Mit diesem Problem stehe ich auch leider nicht alleine dar. Im derzeitigen Zustand ist das Game absolut unspielbar. Dafür 90% zu geben ist schon seltsam.

Andere Spiele wie z.B. Arma2 werden von der PCG wegen Bugs gnadenlos abgewertet. Bei anderen Spielen ist man offensichtlich wesentlich großzügiger. Fallout 3 ist aufgrund der ständigen Abstürze technisch eine einzige Katastrophe.


----------



## Kreon (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*

Im Testvideo läuft, ja rennt die Spielfigur sehr schnell. Ich bewege mich im Gegensatz dazu nur sehr langsam vorwärts. Selbst ohne gezückter Waffe, ohne Rüstung und mit sehr, sehr wenigen Gegenständen im Inventar kann ich nicht so schnell rennen wie im Video.
Kann mir das jemand erklären?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*



Kreon schrieb:


> Im Testvideo läuft, ja rennt die Spielfigur sehr schnell. Ich bewege mich im Gegensatz dazu nur sehr langsam vorwärts. Selbst ohne gezückter Waffe, ohne Rüstung und mit sehr, sehr wenigen Gegenständen im Inventar kann ich nicht so schnell rennen wie im Video.
> Kann mir das jemand erklären?


Ähm, das mag nun erstmal doof klingen, aber ich frage nun das, was mir spontan dabei einfiel: hast du per Feststelltaste das Gehen aktiviert?


----------



## Kreon (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*

Ja, Rennen ist aktiviert. 
Es ist ja nicht so, dass meine Spielfigur gleich einschläft (ok, wenn ein Gewehr ausgewählt ist hat man fast den Eindruck), aber das Movement im Video geht mehr Richtung Shooter und bei mir ist doch alles einen Gang reduziert.

Habe die "Trage 50.000 Pfund" Mod installiert, aber keinen Unterschied festgestellt, ob ich nun 0 Gegenstände im Inventar habe oder doch 10.000 Pfund. Kann es an der Mod liegen?

*Edit*: Habe die Laufgeschwindigkeit gerade noch mit einem anderen Video verglichen. Dort benötige ich für die gl. Strecke sogar weniger Zeit (ebenfalls ohne Waffen wie im Video).  Im PcGames Test "fliegt" die Figur im Vergleich dazu fast über das Ödland (ab 1:10) und durch den Flugzeugträger (im Anschluss). Vielleicht passt meine Geschwindigkeit ja und Pc Games hat hier etwas nachgeholfen.

*Nächste Frage*: wieso bremsen mich das Jagdgewehr und das Sturmgewehr bei Laufen massiv ein, während ich mit der Kampfflinte fast genauso schnell laufen kann wie mit der (Maschinen-) Pistole?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Nur 92% ?*



Kreon schrieb:


> Ja, Rennen ist aktiviert.
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass meine Spielfigur gleich einschläft (ok, wenn ein Gewehr ausgewählt ist hat man fast den Eindruck), aber das Movement im Video geht mehr Richtung Shooter und bei mir ist doch alles einen Gang reduziert.
> 
> Habe die "Trage 50.000 Pfund" Mod installiert, aber keinen Unterschied festgestellt, ob ich nun 0 Gegenstände im Inventar habe oder doch 10.000 Pfund. Kann es an der Mod liegen?


Da ich Fallout ohne Mods gespielt habe, kann ich dazu leider nichts sagen, außer, dass es wohl auch Modifikationen gibt, die die Laufgeschwindigkeit steigern. zB  hier  und  hier .

Aber das wäre auch nur eine Notlösung; vielleicht hat ja doch noch jemand eine bessere Idee, als ich mit meiner Feststelltaste.


----------

